# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Pil en spastische darm?

## Ratjeex

Hey ik ben een meisje van nu 2 weken 16..
Ik ben aan de pil maar zit nu in de stopweek.. ik ben een week overtijd en maak me dus zorgen.. tenzij ik me vertelt heb..

Mijn vraag is nu .. : Kan de pil door mijn spastische darm mindergoed werken? of zelfs niet werken? :Confused: 

ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen..

Groetjes en alvast bedankt

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ratje,

De pil kan verder geen invloed hebben op je spastische darm (zover ik weet, en zover ik kan vinden op google)

Mijn vraag is nu dus wel, je bent een week overtijd, heb je onveilige seks gehad tussendoor? Je hebt deze vraag in het topic zwangerschap geplaatst, dus neem aan dat je nu bang bent voor een zwangerschap? Mocht je daar nou bang voor zijn, kun je vanaf de eerste dag dat je ongesteld had moeten worden een zwangerschapstest doen, dan ben je in 1x van alle stress en ongerustheid af wanneer er uitkomt dat je niet zwanger bent!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Ratjeex

Ik ben nu 3 dagen over tijd.
en ik ben dus wel bang dat ik zwanger ben,
ik had het er net met mijn moeder over, ze zegt dat als k zwanger zou zijn
ik het weg moet laten halen.
Ik zou dit zelf gewoon absoluut niet kunnen en ik ben er ook heel erg op tegen.
Dus dat zou nog voor flinke ruzie kunnen zorgen als het wel zo is,
ookal heb ik normaal een heele goede band met mijn moeder.

Ik heb geen onveilige sex gehad.. maar helaas was het condoom gescheurt op de een of andere manier.. maar als de pil niet zou werken door de een of andere reden kan het dus goed zijn dat ik zwanger ben.
ik zit nu best wel in de stress want als ik zwanger ben wil ik het echt niet weg laten halen, er zijn genoeg meisjes van 16 die zwanger zijn.. ze hebben misschien dan wel weinig geld maar het lukt ze tog ook? ik durf te wedden dat als ik goed men best doet het ook wel zou lukken..

oh sorry dat hoorde er niet echt bij.. ik heb een test gedaan maar die heb ik gedaan voordat ik eigenlijk ongesteld moest worden.. dat was omdat ik last had van men borsten en ik ben ook 1 dag flink misselijk geweest.. voor de rest heb ik nu niet echt "bijwerkingen" dus misschien dat men menstruwatie gewoon nog even niet wilt:P

Mijn vraag was ook niet echt of ze pil invloed kan hebben op mijn darm maar eerder andersom.. 

groetjes Ratjeex

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Ratje,

Pardon had het zelf idd omgedraaid, het ligt er natuurlijk een beetje aan, wanneer je diarree hebt gehad door de spastische darm, dan is er een kans dat de pil zijn werk niet gedaan heeft, en dan kun je dus zwanger zijn. Ik zou je adviseren morgen nog even een test te gaan halen en te gaan testen, je bent nu 3 dagen overtijd dus deze test is dan betrouwbaar. Je geeft zelf idd al aan getest te hebben voordat je overtijd raakte, die is dan ook niet betrouwbaar. 

En tienermoeders zijn er tegenwoordig idd genoeg, maar je moet echt heel erg achter de keuze staan, je zult niet verder kunnen met je opleiding = later kleine kans op een goede baan, een kindje kost ontzettend veel geld, en je kunt nou eenmaal niet bij iedereen om geld vragen.. Helaas.. 

Ik hoop voor jou dus op een goede afloop, dat je geluk gehad hebt, ik zou zelf ook geen abortus willen doen hoor, maar in sommige gevallen is het helaas toch beter.. Tegenwoordig bestaat de optie adoptie ook nog hoor!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Ratjeex

Mijn zwangerschapstest is altweer Negatief.. maar ben nogsteeds niet ongesteld.. achjah komt wel:P

groetjes, Ratjeex

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ratje,

Dat is goed nieuws toch dat hij negatief is! Deze test is nu iig wel betrouwbaar, dus je kunt erop rekenen dat je niet zwanger bent.

De reden dat je menstruatie uitblijft kan ook stress zijn he! Als je teveel stresst over ik denk dat ik zwanger ben etc etc, zal de menstruatie ook uitblijven. Soms komt het ook voor dat je spontaan een maand overslaat (mijn zus heeft dat ook wel eens dat ze ondanks de pil soms een maand niet ongesteld wordt) dus gewoon even afwachten  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

